# لاحاجه للعماله بعد اليوم مع مسدس الدهانات



## مسدس الدهانات (12 يناير 2014)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 لدي  مسدس   الدهانات  العجيب


www.youtube.com/watch?v=m27mmLH1fNE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCae0-FYuWw


 مع هذا الجهاز الرهيب يمكنك طلاء جميع أنواع الأسطح بدقة متناهية واحسن من المحترفين

 مميزات الجهاز خفيف الوزن يمكن لآي شخص حمله على الكتف مثل الشنطة يخرج قوة عاليه من الهواء تمكنك من طلاء جميع الأسطح باحترافية عالية

 به مخارج متعددة الاتجاهات للوصول لجميع الأماكن الضيقة والتي لا تستطيع الفرشاة الوصول إليها ويقوم بتجفيف الطلاء أثناء الدهان

 بالاضافه الى بستوله الرش و حزام للوضع على الكتف و سهوله الاستعمال موفر جدا للكهرباء آمن تماما عند الاستخدام

 ولا مانع نهائيا من استعماله فى طلاء او دهان السيارات و الاشياء المعدن التى نحتفظ بها و لونها تغير و نرغب فى اعاده دهانها او طلائها

 تنظيفه سهل كباقي ادوات الدهان بالتنر واذا كان الطلاء او الدهان مائي فالماء يكفي لتنظيفه

 امكانية وضع اي نوع من الدهانات واي لون سهل الاستعمال

السعر 350 ريال

 لطلب ارسال رساله خاصه او التواصل على الواتس اب 0561277644
​


----------



## مسدس الدهانات (14 يناير 2014)

*رد: لاحاجه للعماله بعد اليوم مع مسدس الدهانات*

لا اله الا الله


----------



## مسدس الدهانات (16 يناير 2014)

*رد: لاحاجه للعماله بعد اليوم مع مسدس الدهانات*

لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير


----------



## مسدس الدهانات (17 يناير 2014)

*رد: لاحاجه للعماله بعد اليوم مع مسدس الدهانات*

سبحانك لا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك


----------

